# Transporting Sillosocks on Foot...



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just bought my first set of Sillosocks (9 dozen) and finally got rid of the Texas Rags, which feels good!

Either way, I'm planning for my spring hunt in Saskatchewan and I plan on shooting small sheetwater or pasture roosts in the late afternoons. (Just FYI - I wouldn't even consider shooting a roost if there were decoying hunters in the area - so don't hang me for it please!).

My question is this: I used to be able to carry 250 rags in on my back in one decoy bag, leaving my hands free for carrying out birds. After assembling a few Sillos the other day, I see that a traditional decoy bag won't work for transporting these in (due to the stakes), and while I've seen the Sillosock carriers, most of the places I shoot with decoys have little to no cover - so I wouldn't be able to hide a carrier or sometimes even a sled. I may even go old school some of the time and where a white jacket because there's no cover.

Does anyone have a suggestion for getting the decoys into the field on foot? I bought 4 dozen sentries (many of which will be facing sideways, so they won't stack as easily) and another 5 dozen feeders. The weight seems totally fine for one guy to carry in, I'm just not sure logistically how to do it.

Any help you can offer would be appreciated!

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Honestly the only way I can see carrying 9 dozen silosocks a decent distance is gonna be to use those carriers. Make your own and camo paint it if need be.


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Avery Duck fullbody 12 slot decoy bags. 12 decoys in each slot. Butts go down in first, heads sticking out. Stakes all facing one way.

There is NO other way to transport these things. You protect your dekes from mud behind the atv, keep muddy stakes/rust from getting on the body bags, and you can transport the bags by foot easily. I can throw 2 bags over my shoulders and roll out. Then they are in easy bundles to grab and throw out. It takes a little while to learn how to pack them quickly, but after you get the hang of it, it is just too easy.

PO


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Get a toboggan style sled and strap them down and you can put the rest of your gear in the sled also. Make a harness for yourself to make it more comfortable. I've seen them made from bicycle tire inner tubes.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also deadly decoy bags work great. I get about 20 doz in each. The stakes do touch the bodies. But not much rust has formed on the bodys at all.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Deadly decoy bags work great. I can pack 400 into one bag and the straps will fit over your shoulders like a backpack.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

How do the sillosocks orient in the deadly bag?? Were trying to find a better way to carry our SS's


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's what I do. I take a good quality tarp and lay all the decoys I want to hall into the field. I tie all the corners so that none of the decoys can fall out. Then you can pull the tarp into the field by the tarp or a string attached to the tarp. Putting things on your back and walking in sucks. Those stakes will constantley be poking you in the legs. You have to tie the sillosocks toghether like you would a gift two strings (x) make a bow. The (X) bow holds the socks toghether so the silosocks arn't slipping all over the place. Go with the tarp :thumb:


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the "Other" brand decoy bags from Diane. I can easily fit 240 in a bag. 40 in each slot. lightweight too. Could put one on each side if need be.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Check Abollers post out: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=69162

You can pack a ton in a bag. I would say around 400.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I've done both the Avery slotted bags and the Deadly bags. I much, much prefer the Deadly bags. As said, you can pack 30 dz. plus in a bag. I like to keep the load a touch lighter, 20 dz. is easier to carry. The stakes do touch the tails just a little bit here and there, but in two years I have pretty much no mud or rust stains. My #1 issues with the Avery bags was loading them, that was a PITA and all the stakes sticking out. I absolutely hate the stakes stickinging out, everything gets caught on them and it's just not that safe with dogs and people around. Good luck, going to be lots of walking this spring!


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Just curious does anyone know the dimensions are of the green sillosock bag thats on their website?


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

Traxion said:


> I've done both the Avery slotted bags and the Deadly bags. I much, much prefer the Deadly bags. !


Thanks Guys! That's what I needed to know.

I like the slotted bag idea, but I'll take a look at the options and go from there. I took a quick peek on the Deadly site and it looks like it's basically a solid sided duffel bag? Is it comfortable enough to throw on your back with the shoulder straps?

Either way - I'll be going with one of those choices so thanks for the help!

With my current spread I'll have room for lunch and shells in there too! 

Good luck everyone! :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would not call the deadly bags.....comfy to haul in. But it is not that bad. I keep mine at 20 doz just so I does not dig into my shoulder too bad.....I know i am a wuss. ;-) But I also separate my silo's.....by econo's and factory painted. This way I know what ones I put wear.....ie the better looking ones on the down wind side of the spread.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I did the deadly decoys bag rig also. But I do not have to worry about walking into anyfields! Quad to pull in my FBs and totes with the SS.


----------

